# freezer



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am beginning to supplement Jake (4.5 months) with RAW. I am in the process of putting him on grain free kibble while I learn more. In the mean time I am feeding him turkey necks, chicken necks, ground beef, turkey etc.

I have a freezer full of marrow bone (we are teething) and barely have room for anything else. I have been looking at buying a small chest freezer for the garage. Keep in mind I only have Jake, is a 7 cubic foot freezer big enough for his food? I know this sounds like a silly question but I am totally unsure. I want to be sure I have room in the event we go 100% RAW down the road but not buy something way to large...HELP!


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't know why you are fretting so about this issue. Do you only go to the grocery store once a week or less? I do freeze some specially priced raw that I may find, but by and large just buy enough for a few days, at most a week and keep it fresh in the frige. LOL... seriously.. and it's probably better for them if it's never been frozen anyway. I know I hate meat that has been frozen.


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I always buy meat and freeze it, because if I catch a good deal, I stock up! Plus I hate shopping. It's definitely better for them fresh, but oh well.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I keep Koda's chicken and steak in the fridge. I mean, I can't really stock up because it shouldn't be left there too long not frozen but she likes it that way.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

It's really not a fretting thing, I found a resource for bones about an hour from here and they are huge bags for only 5 dollars! Needless to say I buy several bags because he only comes this way every now and then. 

I have a small fridge/freezer to begin with and I really need a small freezer for my garage, I need my freezer back so the answer to this is to purchase a small freezer for the garage, I am just unsure what size and was going to order one and have it delivered. 
Thanks for the replies but I was looking for advice about size not the freshness of Jake's diet.


----------



## Relayer (Apr 29, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> It's really not a fretting thing, I found a resource for bones about an hour from here and they are huge bags for only 5 dollars! Needless to say I buy several bags because he only comes this way every now and then.
> 
> I have a small fridge/freezer to begin with and I really need a small freezer for my garage, I need my freezer back so the answer to this is to purchase a small freezer for the garage, I am just unsure what size and was going to order one and have it delivered.
> Thanks for the replies but I was looking for advice about size not the freshness of Jake's diet.


Sorry, I don't know much about freezers.


----------



## Gib Laut (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey renee....not a silly question, someone posted a similar one not long ago b/c it's hard to tell if you haven't done it before. I think my "dog" freezer is a 5 and it's full to the top, so a 7 would be perfect I think.....it's great to have the extra space b/c when a deal comes up, you'd hate to turn it down just cause you have no space!!!.....I get my "supplies" from a few providers; they aren't always reliable, so I take what I can get when I can and freeze it....keeps costs WAAAAAYYYYYYY down!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Gib Laut,
Thanks....it does help...Just wasn't sure with one dog where a 7 stood. I am looking forward to having room in my freezer for MY food soon! LOL


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

If you are going to (eventually) feed a full raw diet, you should get a bigger freezer than you think you will need. You end up buying in bulk and stocking up on good deals and the freezer space just vanishes! We had a 5 cu ft one for 2 dogs and we added 14 cu ft and still end up using what is supposed to be the human freezer! 7 should do you good, for now...but you may find you want to upgrade in the future!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

Look around on Craigslist. I found a 22 cu foot freezer last year, and it was FREE. I am feeding 4 dogs, and it's nice to be able to stock up on venison during hunting season or when I can find good deals.

When I was checking out freezers, I googled how much meat a cubic foot can hold, and came up with about 30-40 pounds of meat depending on the cut/shape. So a 7 cu ft freezer should hold at least 200-250 lbs of meat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Another reason to go bigger - you can buy in bulk.

Grocery stores near me sell chicken legs quarters anywhere from $.79 - $1.29/lb. When they are on sale I rarely can find enough of them.

I can buy a 40 lb case of LQs for $.49/lb if I order by the case!!

You will save the cost of the freezer in no time!!


----------

